

Ask HN: Good accountant/Tax Advisor for early stage pre-revenue startup - karanjassar

We are looking for a good accountant&#x2F;Tax Advisor for early pre-revenue startup (we can&#x27;t afford someone expensive).<p>Any ballpark estimate on how much should annual taxes cost would also be very helpful.<p>Thanks
======
patio11
Where are you located/incorporated? Your pre-revenue income taxes
(state/local/federal) will be zero, but you may have to pay franchise taxes or
moral equivalents to them. In California that would be about $800 a year or
so.

I don't have a recommendation for an accountant, as the only ones I talk to
did not need me to tell them to Charge More, but if I can give you two
desiderata for finding them: a) you want someone who is at least technically
aware enough to understand the broad strokes of the business you're in and
work with e.g. SaaS that you use to communicate and b) you want someone who
_proactively identifies improvements to your business_ rather than someone who
is just a really expensive UI to a Quickbooks instance.

~~~
karanjassar
Thanks. I agree. This is where I'm having troubles. Everyone I'm finding
doesn't isn't inspiring confidence in their ability to handle startup taxes
well.

